# 1/4" foot - anyone use one?



## rivenoak (Sep 29, 2009)

I just got a 1/4" foot for my sewing machine. 

Any of you gals use one?
Likes, dislikes?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I have two styles, one for the Brother machines, and one for the Janome machines. It took me a little bit of time to get use to them - but now I do all my quilt blocks for swaps with them - keeps me more even.

I'd say if you're going to do quilt blocks - it would be worth getting one, or using one if it came with your machine.


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Could not..WOULD not live without mine. Soooo much less squaring up things, etc for me as they all have perfect sized seams to start!!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I have one for my BabyLock. Use it for all piecing.


----------



## farmwoman59 (Aug 7, 2008)

I used mine constantly until I bought a Walking Foot.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I swear by mine, it's got the guide on the right side, you just butt your fabric up to it and it's perfect!


----------



## jokey (Aug 17, 2005)

I use mine for piecing. It works great.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Definitely!! I use mine for sewing all my blocks..really helps keeping the seams even.. don't know how I got along without it before I had it!!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Yep.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I use mine for piecing ALL the time. Love it -it took a while to find where 1/4 actually was on it though. Duh.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Love it, would do with out it when it comes to machine piecing for quilting. It is worth the investment if you plan on doing alot of quilting.


----------



## rivenoak (Sep 29, 2009)

I bought one for about $10 for my Huskystar.

I'm glad everyone likes theirs so much. I think my seams will definitely be straighter and actually a 1/4 inch now!


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

I actually rarely use mine.

I found I had trouble with it when I had to stitch across the fabric like corner to corner for HSTs because then there's no edge to butt up against. I didn't like changing feet back and forth so I just never change from my normal foot.

I do think they are a great tool, though!


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

I purchased a 1/4" foot for my Pfaff and use it a lot for piecing and for all the knit patterns that call for 1/4" seam allowance.

I use a foot with an edge blade for my Janome and then set the needle position to 1/4" from that blade.

For the White Jeans Machine, the foot is about 3/8". So I use a piece of paper with an edge line and tape it tape to a 1/4" position from the needle.

With so many people piecing quilts and sewing Tees, a 1/4" foot should be included with every machine.


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

I won't piece without it. You'll love yours.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I'm one of the odd girls out. It drives me bonkers if I have to help my friend on her machine and use the 1/4" foot. I sew a scant 1/4" and have a magnetic guide stuck to my old machine and I'm so used to it it's hard to use anything else. I'd go cross-eyed if I had to keep watching a foot.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Terri - I'd be concerned that a magnetic strip would effect my horizontal drop in bobbin area. Can't even use a metal bobbin in the machines. So, if anyone else decides to try the magnetic strip - check your machine manual.

And if you need a strip - get cheap Post It type notes and put some with the sticky edge near the presser foot area, and stick it down - it does come up.

Angie


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Sounds like there are two kinds. The one with the blade and the ones with the hash marks.

Mine has the blade. Wouldn't want the one I have to watch carefully.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

AngieM2 said:


> Terri - I'd be concerned that a magnetic strip would effect my horizontal drop in bobbin area. Can't even use a metal bobbin in the machines. So, if anyone else decides to try the magnetic strip - check your machine manual.
> 
> And if you need a strip - get cheap Post It type notes and put some with the sticky edge near the presser foot area, and stick it down - it does come up.
> 
> Angie


What Angie said! I can't use anything magnetic on my machine.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

There's a 1/4" foot? I'll have to look in that little box that fits onto my Pfaff & see if I have one. I marked a pencil line on the built in ruler but I always get a little wavy on the last 3". Cool!


----------



## rivenoak (Sep 29, 2009)

Mine has the hash marks, not the blade. The blade would be neat, but I didn't see that kind.

I watch my foot pretty closely normally, so I think looking at this foot won't be much different for me. If I'm not really following along, that's when I don't sew straight.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Another idea if you don't have a 1/4 " foot.

Take your regular machine presser foot. And if you have a zig zag machine, fairly late model, you can adjust the width of the straight stitch - this will make the needle placement go left or right of center. You probably can do that increments until you line the fabric up to the right edge of the foot, and the needle pierce it at 1/4 inch.

Angie


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

My machine is old-I have 2 Kingstons from the 50's so the magnet doesn't bother anything.

You can also use painters tape for a guide edge.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I have an OLD Singer and the reg foot that came on it is 1/4 inch...very sturdy and I love it. I machine quilt with a walking foot that I did purchase and it is great.


----------



## BUDSMOM (Jun 21, 2006)

I have an ancient viking and the general foot is just a tad too wide. I have a "little foot" attachment that i have used for years and i am very satisfied with it.


----------



## Sew-Classic (Jan 5, 2009)

Yes the 1/4" feet are very popular. I stock several types and can order them for just about any machine.


----------

